# Texas Rescue Hedgehogs!



## Stephanie76

Thought I would start this thread so others can post their pictures when they get their hogs!

Here are mine of my new girl.


----------



## Stephanie76

and two more.


----------



## Herisson

Look how sweet she is! Stunning color too.


----------



## LarryT

Congrats!!
She is adorable :mrgreen:


----------



## nationofamanda

she's lovely! i'm very happy you two found each other!


----------



## HedgeMom

I'm glad you found each other. 

It's bothering me that there are so many big pintos. Makes me wonder where they got their stock from, since there aren't that many breeders that have the big pintos. One or two could be spontaneous but many breeders would give their right arm to produce those pintos.


----------



## Stephanie76

TONS of pintos. Majority were pintos that I saw today.. and I saw over 40.


----------



## nationofamanda

that is kind of crazy. i get my two girls on valentine's day...i wonder what they will look like.


----------



## Melindakay

She is so pretty! I was there right after the Colorado ladies picking up 50+ babies ...was she one of them? 

I picked up 18 hedgies yesterday and all were pinto. There were a couple that had smaller markings but most were heavily marked. I too wonder where they got them all from and where they were headed to?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

She is beautiful, Im so happy she found a wonderful new home where she will be safe, well cared for and loved


----------



## Stephanie76

Melinda~

Yup! My girl was one of those picked up by my Colorado hedgie friends.  So interesting how the coloring turned out! I just adore your boys... very special boys. 


Thank you all for the compliments and kind words. I hope you all post your pics if/when you get your TX Tumbleweeds!

~Steph


----------



## LizardGirl

She is just beautiful! Can't wait to get my fosters in and share them with you all.


----------



## smhufflepuff

HedgeMom said:


> I'm glad you found each other.
> 
> It's bothering me that there are so many big pintos. Makes me wonder where they got their stock from, since there aren't that many breeders that have the big pintos. One or two could be spontaneous but many breeders would give their right arm to produce those pintos.


Your comment makes me wonder if you are thinking that the breeding program which produced these hedgies may be associated with an increased risk of genetic problems; ie, inbreeding?

Either way, I know we'll love and provide care for the little huffers as long as we can.


----------



## HedgeMom

Oh, I think it's safe to assume that genetically all the rescues should be considered the product of inbreeding. 

G-d bless everyone who is giving these quilled kids a loving home.


----------



## Kalandra

Since I saw the image of the 100 or so hedgehogs in a cattle waterer I've been wondering what mill breeder they were/are getting all of their hedgehogs from. I think you are likely right Nancy, these animals are very likely the product of a lot of inbreeding. I have a horrible fear that these hedgehogs will live short lives... I really hope I'm wrong.

They certainly are gorgeous though and deserve to be spoiled rotten.


----------



## Stephanie76

I definitely think they are a product of inbreeding. 

Spoiled rotten indeed.


----------



## nationofamanda

what a cute little rear-end!

i think it goes without saying that these guys will likely have health problems as a result of inbreeding, and overcrowding. thus i have already scheduled them vet appointments for the wednesday after they come home with a stash of money "just in case" things get pricey.

me and mitch have already agreed these guy's pick up and medical expenses (not to mention having to buy two of everything) are my valentine gift. haha...i'm just glad to get them, i'm sure everyone agrees.


----------



## shetland

Oh Stephanie! She is an absolute angel! And living with you she will definitely think she is in heaven!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Those pictures where too cute with them sleeping in their bags. Its nice to see them in a clean cozy bed and they definately are enjoying the wonderful home you gave them


----------



## rainbowcookie

[attachment=2:1s6jly8b]TXday12.jpg[/attachment:1s6jly8b]We got home from Tulsa about 3 hours ago with 8 Texas hedgehogs! A member of the HWS drove to TX and picked up a car full of hedgehogs. She has 2 mothers with litters of 3 and 4--I peeked in to the end of the clear Sterilites they were in and saw one mom nursing her ADORABLE babies, and the other mom on the other Sterilite was hiding out in her fleece and her babies were in the igloo. Those babies were a little older and mom looked like she wanted a break.

My husband and I were also really excited to see her 3 pet skunks! So cute!!! On the way home, all hedgehogs had hedgebags and crunchy cat food. We heard lots of munching noises, then everyone settled down for a nap. They were all snuggled together, 5 in one container, 3 in another.

We have 8 hedgehogs here until this weekend, when 3 are going to another rescue in southern Missouri. So we will have 5. When I first started talking about the rescue, my husband told me, "We can't keep ALL of them, maybe just 1 or 2." As he was holding them and snuggling them before and after they got nail trims, he was saying, "I want to keep her." He said it at least 4 times!

When we got home, we left them in their travel Sterilites while we had dinner. We set up a litter pan and the kiddie pool. I got out the nail clippers and mealworms. My husband held the hedgehogs and gave cuddles while I trimmed nails. Everyone had long curly nails and some had poop and fleece stuck in their nails. I trimmed the nails on all 32 feet. It looks like one had mites for sure, and they will all be treated with Revolution and worm medicine. One is sneezy, but doesn't have a runny nose. We don't know if it is a URI, we'll check with the vet.

They are all female and 6 of 8 are so chubby! Maybe Zeus, Aries and Artemis are just small--they all weigh between .60 and .70 pounds. We haven't weighed the new girls yet, but even the smallest ones are bigger than Aries, our biggest 'hog! They will be getting cake wheels soon, so maybe some cardio will help!

They are gorgeous!!! They are all pintos, all varieties of chocolate pinto. One is light brown pinto with a light brown nose--they are all beautiful, but she is stunning.

There are 2 girls who like to sleep in the same hedgebag--we've already started calling them Thelma and Louise. They might go to the other rescue, but it looks like they will be happy together wherever they go!

Pictures of some Lady Texas Tumbleweeds! (sounds like a bowling league!)


----------



## rainbowcookie

More photos:


----------



## LizardGirl

How adorable! Thank you so much for sharing.  They look really friendly!


----------



## Stephanie76

Yay Rainbow Cookie! Thank you so much for sharing!!! You most certainly have beautiful ones.


----------



## Herisson

All of the Texas hogs are very beautiful. I really love hearing all the details. My favorite picture is the little one sitting on your shoulder telling you a secret.
Thank you!


----------



## rainbowcookie

I'll take more pictures tonight when the girls get up and post them later...

IF...

you all can help the HWS win $10,000 by voting for Aries in the Bissell MVP competition! Here's his link: http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589981890

The HWS is so important to me. My house is a brand new Missouri rescue for our spiky friends. We all want hedgehogs to be cared for and loved and this is such an easy way to help them.

If you have already voted, could you post the link on your facebook page or email the link to other animal-loving friends?

I mean, you REALLY WANT to see these pretty girls partying at my house tonight, right? More pictures!!!


----------



## nationofamanda

all the photos are so cute! keep them coming guys!

an update on my girls: after waiting an extra week, i had thought i was picking them up from austin texas on sunday, but apparently all of the hedgies that were big enough and healthy enough for travel have already been sent on other train routes so now me and my contact in austin have to wait for babies to get older so i'm delayed (again) by about a month. it's so hard to have to wait so long when i'm only 5 hours away from where they are, so everyone's post are making me less disappointed.


----------



## Hedgierrt

We are getting 2 girls around March 3rd. My friend, daughter and I made 50 hedgehog bags to go with and sent them to texas afew weeks ago, we are excited! Are the prickly ones being picked up with a hedgie bag? It would be fun to see if any of mine (ours) went with them all over the states


----------



## LizardGirl

Got my foster girlies tonight! I'll post pics tomorrow.



> Are the prickly ones being picked up with a hedgie bag? It would be fun to see if any of mine (ours) went with them all over the states


I did see several bags, and from what I heard it sounds like they came from you guys! They looked great.


----------



## Hedgierrt

I am so excited to hear if you saw our girls too! Yay! Cool that you saw some of our bags!


----------



## LizardGirl

Hooray for pictures!    Here are a few of the girls I am fostering (wish I could keep them, but doesn't work out right now).

Meet...

Wiggle Face!









She is an absolutely GORGEOUS dark girl with, as her temporary name implies, the wiggliest face ever. I can't wait to get more pics of her.

Nose!









Nose is SO cute! She has pinto ears, nose, and back. She's just as sweet as Wiggle Face except she'd rather run around than be held. WAY prettier than is fair for me to have to drool over. :lol:

More pics!































































Classic sleeping hedge-tooshie shot:









Another pinto girl that's headed farther up north:









There you are! Hopefully you guys won't get sick of pictures, I'm sure I'll be dying to share more.


----------



## LarryT

Great pics LG  
They are both adorable!


----------



## nikki

here is my new Texas girl, Boots. She is at Deneen's (hedgiepets) right now as she will be fostering her till I go down there in April...Isn't she beautiful??


----------



## Herisson

They are all so beautiful! It's hard to believe they came from such a terrible place.


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Keep the pictures coming! They are so adorable. It makes me really, really want another one. I would scoop up nose in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## shetland

Oh yes Nikki1 Little Boots is just gorgeous! You must be so excited. All of these babies are so beautiful and so lucky to be with Stephanie and Rainbowcookie and Lizard Girl and finally have the wonderful lives that they so deserve.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Such beautiful Hedgies, I love seeing the after pictures and seeing the great homes they are in and that they are being cared for so well.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Lil Buckaroo has made it home  I'll get some pictures up after work.

We're also playing with a more formal name for him: Tex Blaze Buckaroo... we'll see how well it works out. He has a half pink and half dark nose (hence "Blaze").

He is a sweetie pie to us... but, apparently, a bully to other hedgies. As the instigator of a fight on the train, he needed to be pulled from one of the boy bins and set on his own. 
And so, as a single boy, he became mine. Good nickname though, right... "the instigator"? Tex "Instigator" Buckaroo?? Hmmm...


----------



## LizardGirl

Haha, that is a great name!


----------



## nationofamanda

everyone's babies are so cute. still no word on when i get my two...
all i know is that they are still in arlington.


----------



## LarryT

nationofamanda said:


> everyone's babies are so cute. still no word on when i get my two...
> all i know is that they are still in arlington.


Seems to me like since you are in the state of texas you would have been one of the 1st to get your rescues. hopefully they will arrive soon


----------



## Hedgierrt

On this thread earlier someone mentioned that these first ones were/are healthy enough to travel, so they left asap, the ones that need more time to heal are still in Texas


----------



## Hedgierrt

Your pictures are great!! We are picking ours up on Saturday, 2 girls in Salem OR, and we are taking 2 to Portland to be dropped off on our way home


----------



## LarryT

Hedgierrt said:


> On this thread earlier someone mentioned that these first ones were/are healthy enough to travel, so they left asap, the ones that need more time to heal are still in Texas


Gotcha thanks.


----------



## Hedgiepets

My understanding is that the moms with babies too young to travel are still there. I believe all the others have gone home. Many of the hospital kids have left and they came to Oregon. 3 of them are at my house now. Vicki and Carol each have several.


----------



## shetland

Sid and Clementine are soooooooooo cute! And the story about Buckaroo the "instigator" is so funny!


----------



## FiaSpice

LG, Nose is really cute, it's the first "pinto ear" I ever saw.

It's really strange that a vast majority of them are pintos, I guess it's all from the inbreeding but still. All of them are really cute.


----------



## smhufflepuff

FiaSpice said:


> It's really strange that a vast majority of them are pintos, I guess it's all from the inbreeding but still. All of them are really cute.


Cute and SMALL! At least compared with Satin. My new boy is 335g. The other 30 or so that I saw and dozen that I handled were all tiny compared with Satin - just about literally half her size.

Is everyone's rescue little?


----------



## Stephanie76

Yes! My rescue is 390 which is small compared to my 610 Pequop. :lol: 

Does anyone else notice how "soft" their quills are?? Their quills all felt very different from my other two non-Texas hogs who seem to have thicker quills.


----------



## Hedgierrt

Deneen, we are going down saturday to get our foster girl and several others who we will drop off in WA. Yours are so cute, they all are so sweet, so happy we can help this way and with the hedgie bags.
K.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Stephanie76 said:


> Yes! My rescue is 390 which is small compared to my 610 Pequop. :lol:
> 
> Does anyone else notice how "soft" their quills are?? Their quills all felt very different from my other two non-Texas hogs who seem to have thicker quills.


Lil Buckaroo's quills are definitely pointier and smaller than Satin's... much more like her baby quills (yes, I saved her baby quills). But, my, what a cuddler he is.


----------



## rainbowcookie

Out of the 8 TX rescues that have been here (3 are at their last rescue 50 miles away now), all but 1 were either bigger or much bigger than Artemis, Aries and Zeus. I might just have little guys, though. 

Most of the TX girls have softer quills, too. Aries has the same type of thinner, softer quills--he was in a pet store for the first year of his life, but Artemis and Zeus were pets since they were young. I wonder if the difference in quills has something to do with the nutrition they received when they were young. Or maybe different blood lines.

They are all SO cute. I love seeing the pictures of all the hedgehogs. I'm going to have to take photos of the new girls again, now that they aren't all freaked out! We've got a pinto nose, a set of pinto ears, and some black freckles across a snout. Such beautiful markings! It's terrible it comes from being inbred, though.


----------



## talibali

I want one so bad....I just dont know if there are more...i felt so bad........I really need and want a loving pets... i am having problems with ppl and i want a therapy dog or hedgie.. but my step mom is allergic to the dog so a hedgie is just to the limit....I have to try... i will not give up


----------



## shetland

Oh my. Our poor little Tali. All of your posts always show how much you love and respect animals. You have been so patient in waiting and saving for a little one. You have such a good heart. I know this doesn't help you either, but we know it is so hard to be 13. I hope, in time, your wish comes true. Having you here is wonderful; your posts are always so honest and open and sincere.


----------



## Hedgierrt

Well, 3 of us drove down from WA to Salem on Saturday and picked up 6 rescues. My are they the cutest! As we drove home, we stopped in Olympia and dropped of a sweet girl, stopped in Puyallup and dropped off 2 girls who were good friends and sharing a hedgie bag, a boy and a girl went to Everett, and then home with our foster girl who has an adoptive mom allready. Ours is so sweet, a lovely pinto, we have her for 2 weeks. She is going to the vet on Tuesday to be checked, and she is tidy and used her potty box for the first time last night!
We are calling her Henrietta but her adoptive mommy named her Tiddly Winks :lol:


----------



## talibali

shetland said:


> Oh my. Our poor little Tali. All of your posts always show how much you love and respect animals. You have been so patient in waiting and saving for a little one. You have such a good heart. I know this doesn't help you either, but we know it is so hard to be 13. I hope, in time, your wish comes true. Having you here is wonderful; your posts are always so honest and open and sincere.


 Thank you..... That helps. in the way i cant explain.yesterday, my moms friend got me a hedgie that was stuffed... i nanmed it bing and sleep with it every night now. waiting games stink.


----------



## Hedgierrt

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_i8ietmoDAUw/S4FmX ... IM1758.JPG
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_i8ietmoDAUw/S4FmW ... IM1756.JPG

Pictures of Henrietta!


----------



## LizardGirl

Aww, she is adorable! She looks very friendly. 

Hey, and thanks for getting Erin in contact with me. She's interesting in adopting a girl or two!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Henrietta is adorable and looks like she is very happy now


----------



## SariYappa

Hello fellow rescuers! I have a "Texas Tumbleweed" that just came home last Satuday. 
He is sweet, but very scared. We are working with him everyday. He has been through so much in is little life, and hopefully is getting used to the idea that he's in his forever home now. 
But to no further adu, here are pics of "Humphrey Cydaquil Kitch"...

weighing in at 12 3/8 ozs









Here is a shot of his "poopy feet" during pick-up









The best snuggle I got since he's been home :roll: 









His usual expression (that's why his name is "humphrey".. he Herumphs all the time!









I can go on, and on, and on...









I don't know anything about coloring, but after all the posts I've seen, I guess they were right when they called him a "Pinto". LOL

I have lots more pics, but this is only my second post here on Hedgie Central  
You can see a little slide show here (the humans are me and hubby):

http://s414.photobucket.com/albums/pp221/Sariyappa/Hedgies/?action=view&current=e56c0064.pbw


----------



## SariYappa

Oops! I was so excited to share pics of Humphrey, that I forgot to comment on everyone elses babies! :lol: 

You guys are so lucky, and so wonderful to be a part of these hedgie's lives...
They are all just beautiful!!!!!   

Q: Are you all treating with resolution for possible mites?? Mine had his first treatment before he got here, and is getting another at 30 days, 'just in case'...


----------



## LarryT

SariYappa said:


> I don't know anything about coloring, but after all the posts I've seen, I guess they were right when they called him a "Pinto". LOL


He is for sure a pinto  pinto however is not a color it's a pattern.
I would guess Algerian Chocolate pinto please keep in mind i'm no expert lol


----------



## nationofamanda

i still haven't heard anything. i made some emails and i am waiting to hear back.


----------



## Hedgierrt

Henrietta is such a good girl, she loves her toys too. Vet check revealed no mites or worms. She is 338gms, a peanut! She will go to her forever home tomorrow am on my way to work, a coworker is adopting her

Lizard Girl: I am glad Erin is adopting Wiggle Face, she is so excited about being a hedgie momma!


----------



## LizardGirl

Both of my foster girls are in their new homes as of this weekend.  I have a few more pictures to share once I get them uploaded.

Hope everyone's little tumbleweeds are doing well!


----------



## Hedgierrt

While working in the ER tonight, one of our nurses told me that she saw something on the news up here in Washington about the hedgehog rescue. She could not remember what station it was on but I thought it was neat that the little ones got some press.


----------



## shetland

Yipeeeeee good news and updates!!!!!!!11


----------



## nationofamanda

i'm picking my girls up from austin on sunday! i'm so excited!i also have made them a wellness check up for the following thursday, so that they have a few day to get used to being somewhere new before i make them get fussed with at a doctor's office.

i am so excited! i am going to spend all week decorating and redecorating their houses!


----------



## shetland

Finally news on your little girls homecoming!


----------



## Lilysmommy

YAY Amanda!! Glad you're finally getting them very soon! Can't wait to see pictures of the little ones once they're settled in! They're going to be so happy in their new home.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I can't wait to see the pictures of them  It makes me smile to see all of these beautiful hedgies that were rescued by so many caring and good hearted people.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

nationofamanda said:


> i'm picking my girls up from austin on sunday! i'm so excited!i also have made them a wellness check up for the following thursday, so that they have a few day to get used to being somewhere new before i make them get fussed with at a doctor's office.
> 
> i am so excited! i am going to spend all week decorating and redecorating their houses!


Yay! So great to hear this news! :mrgreen: Pics are a definite, please!


----------



## Stephanie76

Our rescue PoPo, who is in love with her mealies. See action photos below.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Wow... look at that focus! 

Mine has stopped running from the mealies in terror. We're taking baby steps here


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

:lol: The last picture is hilarious!


----------



## LizardGirl

Hahaha, fantastic pics! Too adorable.


----------



## rainbowcookie

Ha! NOM NOM NOM! Great pictures! All but one of my TX girls are total worm fiends--I've even heard them purring while snacking them down.

So excited for you, Amanda! I'm looking forward to hearing about and seeing your TX rescues.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That was hillarious and incrediably adorable too!!


----------



## nationofamanda

we picked up our girls tonight in austin texas from the wonderful lisa ann k. who was lovely enough to drive them to us from fort worth.

they are both hedgehogs who had gotten pregnant before or shortly after the raid. so now that their babies are grown and have homes of their own, they get to live at ours. i feel very lucky to have them, they are so beautiful! mitch is smitten too, we kept grinning at each other like maniacs all night!

after some paper work and packing them into our backseat (which made me feel a little like i was bring human babies home,) we came back to san antonio without incident-- other than someone(i'm talking to you princess peach...) making presents in their snuggle sack so that we had to crack a window for awhile. 

princess peach is our dainty girl. she's a more standard color, no spots, with a faint raccoon mask. she's shy, but more than happy to pose for a picture. once settled all she wanted to do was sleep so we left her be.

i can already tell that lulabelle, the pinto, is going to be our drama queen. the first thing she did was hiss at me! we got her home and she just refused to come out of her bag to be looked at. 

she's much bigger than peach, and very brassy i think. once we set her in her new house though she just couldn't stop exploring--EVEN THOUGH WE WERE THERE AND THE LIGHTS WERE ON! 

we sat dumbfounded as she ate some kibble, moved all her stuff around, stuck her foot in her water dish, and tried to figure out her wheel. she has obviously never had one, but was feeling brave enough to try it and couldn't get the hang of it just yet...she sort of toddles on it slowly. it's the best thing i have ever seen. i'm posting the video as soon as i upload it! pictures to follow also, i need to resize them for the forum.

they were totally worth the wait.


----------



## rainbowcookie

AWESOME!!! I'm so happy to hear about Princess Peach and Lulabelle! I like how you describe their personalities--we have a TX drama queen, too. I can't wait to hear more about them and see your video! 

Congratulations on your babies!


----------



## nationofamanda

the first photos: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1791281169&aid=19026
there were so many i didn't want to just post them all here, so i just posted the album link.

the video of lulabelle i posted separately since i had questions about it.


----------



## raisinsushi

My vet friend from LSU told me about these Texas hedgies and i felt horrible that i couldnt take any in!! I should of know you lovely people here on the forum would take in a bunch of them! I love all the pictures and im so happy so many of them found great homes! YAY hedgie love!!!  <3


----------



## FiaSpice

^^Yeah me too I felt bad I couldn't take one (they are just all too cute). But traveling more than half of North America and get it across the boarder would have been way too complicated.


----------



## Nancy

I have two tumbleweeds. Some also went to Toronto, Kitchener and Cambridge. Crossing the border was easy and they were trained right to the border and one of the members went to the border to get them. 

Initially I was going to bring them across at my end of the lake but I don't have a passport and neither did the person who was bringing them to the US side of the border so we couldn't meet. :lol:


----------



## SariYappa

I am SO happy to see that the last of the Tumbleweeds are finally getting to their new forever homes! I know you Texans have been waiting even longer than the rest of us... but isn't it awesome?  

Those are some neat pics.

Humphrey is still a shy little devil. But he did get his first bath (had to wait on the revolution to come to it's end)... He didn't ball up even once, so we got to discover all the little nooks and crannies of our baby for the first time since he came home last month! I've got some pics from the bath, but have to dig them up :roll:


----------

